# Potenciometro para ventiladores de Pc



## novatisimo (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, a ver si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto, necesito hacer regulables 2 ventiladores como estos:  
http://www.xilence-lab.de/News-Details.21+M5748ec24f0a.0.html 
Habia pensado en poner un potenciometro para ello pero ni idea de q valor deberia ser y si deben ponerse en serie, paralelo o daria igual. En principio tirarian de un adaptador pero no descarto la conexion USB, si, son para una base refrigeradora de portatil!. Gracias de antemano, espero vuestra respuesta.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola *Novatisimo* para regular la velocidad de los coolers tienes que poner un potenciometro en serie con el mismo como lo vas a usar en una Pc no creo que desees que la volecidad sea muy baja..Es más no entiendo para que queres regularla pero no importa con un potenciometro de 1KOhm va a funcionar perfectamente..Sin bajar demaciado la velocidad...
Lo que importa no es el valor (En Ohms) del potenciometro sino el valor el Watts que posee..con un potenciometro que disipe al rededor de 1W podes hacer funcionar el cooler desde su maxima velocidad hasta el punto en que se detenga totalmente..
Espero haber sido util!

Un saludo!


----------



## novatisimo (Abr 28, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, quiero que sean regulables por q la base sera de acero perforado y quizas no siempre necesite tener los dos ventiladores y al maximo. Probare de esa manera, poniendo los dos ventiladores y el potenciometro en serie. Si alguien mas desea opinar al respecto sera bienvenido....


----------



## Nimer (Jul 28, 2009)

Gente, revivo este thread porque estoy necesitando realizar lo mismo, para un amigo..
Necesito con un potenciómetro regular desde la velocidad máxima hasta la mínima un cooler.


El proyecto es: 

- Un Potenciómetro que controle del mínimo al máximo a cuatro coolers a la vez.
- Un Potenciómetro que controle del mínimo al máximo a seis coolers a la vez.
- 4 potenciómetros que controlen del mínimo al máximo a un cooler cada uno. (Es decir, 4 potes idependientes para 4 coolers independientes).

Los coolers consumen entre 0,20A y 0,25A, a 12v.
Es tan simple como poner un potenciómetro en serie a la entrada del cooler? O hay más ciencia detrás?
Ayuda


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Puedes usar este circuito, es para variar la velocidad de un solo cooler.



con el potenciometro regulas la velocidad, y el transistor se encaraga de mover el motor.
Tal ves tambien te sirva para mover los 6 ala vez, es cuestion de probar.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 29, 2009)

Gracias soerok!, no creo que haya problema en poner los coolers en paralelo.. Debería funcionar. Pero la potencia que va a disipar el transistor será mayor, no?
Cada uno de los transistores tendría que llevar un disipador, especialmente el que maneja 6,  el de 4.. 

El transistor de qué tipo tiene que ser?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Bien pensado lo de la disipación, Nimer: Ya con un solo cooler, el 3904 revienta o está al límite, calculá la disipación a la mitad del recorrido y tené en cuenta que es de 0,25A/12V el motor. Con 4 o 6 coolers, más todavía...
Vas a tener que usar un transistor bastaaaaaaante grande y la disipación va a ser fea (otra vez, calculá la disipación cuando está a la mitad).

Vi que Soerok maneja el 555 (algún circuito de luces estroboscópicas que colgó en otro post), apunten para el lado de crear un oscilador y con el pote varíen el ancho del pulso. Ese pulso va a la base de un transistor (que maneje suficiente corriente) y con eso controlás la velocidad. Un PWM manual.

Menos calor, menos pérdidas, menos transistor...
Saludos


----------



## Christianknt (Jul 29, 2009)

El circuito que te diosoerok te va a funcionar perfectamente para lo que deseas hacer. Cualquier cosa me envias un PM y te ayudo, Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Guarda Cristian que estás muy cerca...

2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión.

Texto completo



Voviendo al asunto del transistor, la configuración está bien, pero la potencia da un poco de miedo.
Hacé la cuenta

Rmotor=12V/0,25A y cuando esté a media máquina van a caer 6V en el motor y 6V en el transistor (o sea que las resistencias van a ser iguales).
Cuentas aparte (hacelas si no me creés) vas a tener algo de... ¿cuántos mW de disipación en el transistor? y el 3904 disipa... Al datasheet y vemos.

Ya que estamos en el datasheet, miramos Ic máxima... Caramba... El motor pide 250mA...

Eso es con uno. Con 4 o 6 será el cuádruple o séxtuple.

Con un PWM no zafás de la corriente, pero sí de disipar unos cuantos grados que desperdiciás.

Saludos


----------



## Christianknt (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, por favor si es posible elimina mi mensaje. Ahora voy a revisar las normas.-

Disculpas por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

No hay problema con ninguna de las dos cosas.

La primera, olvidada, y la segunda, yo también caí en el asuntillo ese de las potencias. 
A todos nos van desasnando de a poco entre la vida, el olor a quemado y los demás del foro.


Un abrazo


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Vi que Soerok maneja el 555 (algún circuito de luces estroboscópicas que colgó en otro post), apunten para el lado de crear un oscilador y con el pote varíen el ancho del pulso. Ese pulso va a la base de un transistor (que maneje suficiente corriente) y con eso controlás la velocidad. Un PWM manual.
> 
> Menos calor, menos pérdidas, menos transistor...
> Saludos



Muy buena la idea cacho, seria algo como esto:



Lo probe en livewire pero no me anda, haber si cacho nos echa una mano, puse de transistor TIP41 para los 6 ventiladores espero no herrarle.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola, soerok, armaste un 555 en configuración astable, no es eso lo que tenés que hacer. Además está mal conectada la parte del TR de salida. Te dejo el archivo para que lo simules. 

PD: tené en cuenta que en la simulación los motores consumen como 1.5[A] cada uno, los coolers consumen 10 veces menos.

Saludos


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Vaya, veo que estaba muy equivocado, te agradesco todas las correcciones jeje.
Voy a estudiar bien el diagrama, no quiero volver a dar datos incorrectos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Mnicolau, muy paquete el circuito (en el buen sentido).

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Jul 30, 2009)

Sé que mnicolau tiró el circuito armado y testeado, pero no tengo ese programa, y no lo puedo ver. 
Sale un jpg o un pdf para mi? 

Gracias a todos por la onda!


----------



## soerok (Jul 30, 2009)

Seguro nimer, aca esta el diagrama:



Suerte con tu proyecto 
Saludos.


----------



## Nimer (Jul 30, 2009)

Excelente! Muchísimas gracias a todos por el aporte.
Ahora me quedan algunas dudas.

Para el de 6 coolers, simplemente agrego dos en paralelo a esos 4, no? Sin otra modificación.
Para los coolers independientes armo todo el circuito otra vez, pero con un solo cooler.
En el diagrama no sé que es ese VR1 que sigue despues de la resistencia de 1K, que dice 50%.. Es el potenciómetro, no? De qué valor va?
Necesito un circuito de 555 para cada potenciómetro, no? Uno para el de 6 coolers, otro para el de 4, y otros 4 para los independientes?

Veo un transistor despues de los motores? Sino, qué es eso?  
Voy a necesitar un disipador?

Gracias por todo, si hubiera forma de agradecerles con una reputación o bien, una cerveza, considérenla ganada.


----------



## soerok (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola nimer, si, para el circuito de 6 coolers solo le agregas los otros 2 en paralelo
Te dire que para los coolers independientes, yo armaria el circuito que colgue primero, porque? Por su facilidad y por el costo, ya que me parese bastante engorroso tener que hacer todo eso para un simple cooler y tienes que hacer 4 circuitos iguales, sin contar el circuito de 6 coolers y el de 4.
VR1 en el diagrama es el potenciometro, este va de 100k.
Si decides hacer el circuito que colgue primero, solo ocuparas dos 555, para el circuido de 4 coolers y el de 6.
Ese es un transistor mosfet N-channel, es un IRF630, Disipador no sabria decir, habria que esperar a mnicolau para ver que opina.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola gente, me alegro les sirva, yo lo usé para controlar los 4 coolers de un gabinete.
VR1 es de 100k, los diodos D2 y D3 pueden ser 1N4148 y D1 1N4007. Para el IRF630 no haría falta disipador, la PWM mantiene muy baja la disipación. 

El costo del circuito es de unos 7$ (2 U$S) en componentes y es útil para controlar varios a la ves. Para coolers individuales, como comenta soerok, es demasiado engorroso.

Cuando lo armé, subí R1 a 47k si mal no recuerdo, eso me daba mejor margen de regulación.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Nuestra queridísima página dealextreme, tiene la solución; http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5986


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeje bien sencillito, un pote y listo.
Ahora... tan linda perilla y terminación para terminar quedando detrás del CPU, una lástima, además de ser incómodo. Debería venir con la tapa de una de las bahías delanteras...

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Por qué no lo desmontas y lo pones en una de las tapas del panel frontal?
Tienes todo ocupado?


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 30, 2009)

Claro, pero para eso compro el potenciómetro y la perilla sueltas... de paso más barato. El tema es que es un pote por cooler, para controlar varios voy a llenar de potes el gabinete.. jeje


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Pues pon un buen transistor de potencia.
De la serie BD. Los hay de hasta 15A.


----------

